# Need Audio system suggestions for new TV



## GreenSuedeShoes (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello. Just purchased another new plasma TV (Panasonic VIERA TC-P42S30 42-Inch 1080p Plasma HDTV) it rocks in picture, but need some sound since it's really hurting the bluRay and PS3 gaming experience.

The TV only has Digital audio output, no analog.

I have a lovely Vizio VSB200, which I had been using on my other Plasma. Tried the digital audio with toslink connection to the new TV and it failed. Searched and found it's not compatible with the new Panasonic. Now that's back on my other plasma.

So, I need something, cause I'm dying with this sound and I won't be able to survive through the release of Skyrim, MGS HD collection, and Uncharted 3 with these 10W speakers. 
I don't want to break the bank, let's try to keep under $200 but if no other choice, no more then $300. Also, I'd prefer to have it so it will work as sound for the PS3 and for the HD-DVR. I did find these, (Sound bar 1, Sound bar 2), but I'm a lay-man and don't want to purchase something I can't use or that won't substitute for the TV audio with each device. Thanks!

My current Devices:
TV - Panasonic 42" 1080p Plasma TC-42S30 (output - toslink; Input, 1 available HDMI, composite in and analog in)
HD-DVR - Standard from Time Warner Cable, connected via HDMI to TV)
PS3 - connected to TV via HDMI


----------

